# What Is the Best Antivirus Program?



## Suitcasehero (Jun 29, 2005)

Any Ideas???
Please post your opinion and thankyou


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I like McAfee, but the reason being is because you have to buy it, so it should be good.....

I also like avast! anti-virus, you can buy it or it is free.


----------



## Suitcasehero (Jun 29, 2005)

you have to buy alot of them, im gonna buy one and i want to buy the best one... any more ideas or comments?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I use, personally, and our company uses F-Secure. It found viruses that Norton didn't.

http://www.f-secure.com/


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I like avast, I'm not sure if it's the best but it's free and that's what I like about it (oh and I think it's better than norton...we will see this weekend when I take it home and scan my dad's computer , just looking at running processes I counted 9 viruses that norton couldn't catch)


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I was fed up with Norton, so I switched to the F-secure suite that is being offered to Charter customers with 3 meg or better internet service. Works great. 

Most Charter customers do not even know they can download this. I have not seen any ads about this. There is a link on their web page.

Check with your ISP. More are starting to offer protection. It helps them on the support.


----------



## Suitcasehero (Jun 29, 2005)

so far, everyone hates norton LOL


----------



## lucifer1311 (Jun 22, 2005)

i would suggest dont use AVG cause it doesnt scan zip files compare to norton which scans "n" number of layers in zip files. top rated antivirus is pc-cillin now and i m using it....it is really good and cheap too compared to other antivirus. just get a firewall cause its firewall sucks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

They hate Norton with good reason, at least IMO. I have a brand new copy of NAV 2005 in my CD drawer, it fails to install on two different machines. I finally removed all the Norton stuff except for Partition Magic from my machines, I got tired of the problems. I'm using Avast! and AVG, both free and excellent products, especially for the price. :grin:


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Found this link elsewhere in the forum that lists AV Rankings 

Of the top four, providing the testing was accurate, AVK looks promising.
Since it's supposed to work with Win98 and an 80486 it must be light.
The price is reasonable.

Kaspersky appears to be king of the world, but I've heard, it's heavy.

F-Secure looks good but again, I've heard that it is heavy.

eScan says it will run on Win95 and a P-class proc so that should indicate that it's light. But it's pricey.

My PC-cillin is down in the "B" section!

Regards,
JF


----------



## lucifer1311 (Jun 22, 2005)

kaspersky pro isnt heavy jflan. Before my current AV, i was using kaspersky and it is good. it is not at all heavy compare to mcafee and norton. try it dont worry i assure u its not heavy at all.


----------



## Suitcasehero (Jun 29, 2005)

wow.....
thankyou that is a huge list... kaspery is number one.... i might get it, but does it have a good firewall? and does it scan zip files???


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Anti Virus*

My friends company uses F-Secure and he recommends that it is really good. It found viruses that Avast or Norton didn't. You can also try AVG. Its been given high ratings :smile:


----------



## lucifer1311 (Jun 22, 2005)

the firewall for kaspersky is not so good. i wouldnt recommend you. the antivirus is best so get either sygate firewall or zone alarm one. both r free and if u want my opinion go for sygate cause lately there r lots of probs of accessing the internet through zonealarm. sygate is best.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Suitcasehero said:


> so far, everyone hates norton LOL


I would never say that I hate Norton. I would rather see a machine come into my shop with some kind of AV software (norton) than none at all. 



jflan said:


> F-Secure looks good but again, I've heard that it is heavy.


I would never run F-Secure out of the box. You will have to tweek it run how you want it. Plus a good heavy AV program is much better than one that is too light.


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

AVG hands down!!! AVG is a really good anti-virus program and plus, its free.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

ewido
avg
panda

norton bites..i tell my people anything but....


----------



## dpak (Jul 10, 2005)

I'd recommend Avast myself. If you're looking for info on free antivirus software, check this site out... http://www.free-antivirus.ca

If you want to go the commercial route, despite a lot of people not thinking it's good, I personally like Norton, it has kept my computer free of viruses and that's what I think is most important.


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

AVG is truly one of the best.

Norton or McAfee which floods the market is garbage.


AVG finds about every virus, worm, or trojan you come in contact with. Someone said it doesnt scan zip files, but all you do is right click on a zip file and click scan with AVG.

Did I mention its free?

www.grisoft.com

I gurantee you, you wont need another virus scanner when you use AVG.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

My personal opinion on AVG is it stinks! Thanks to the guys here (bry623) I got a trojan off, and I had AVG. AVG found the trojan when I scanned with *Ad-Aware*, not AVG.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I have run into problems with AVG where it found the virus but couldn't remove it.


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

Ad-aware finding the trojan and not AVG might be possible it wasnt a virus though, it was named a virus but didnt execute as one, which is why ad-aware found it, cause ad-aware I dont really think is a virus scanner.

Finding virus and getting rid of it though, its usually put in a virus vault which can be cleaned out, either that or healed, and sometimes when it wont do either, you have to delete the file, but only if you know what your deleting now. 

I say AVG is the best, but once in a blue moon now you may have to try Housecalls online scan or Pcpitstops panda scan.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Actually you should do online scans in addition to an actual anti-virus scan, and you should do them weekly.

And it was a trojan


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

panda titanium has eliimated infections others could'nt at times..even ewido isnt too bad.


----------



## rjk813 (Jul 14, 2005)

panda is good. i use avg right now.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Am surprised no-one has mentioned either:

NOD32 v2.50.25
Bitdefender Professional Plus v8.0.138

Cant think of any other programs as good though Kaspersky comes pretty close


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

nickster_uk said:


> Am surprised no-one has mentioned either:
> 
> NOD32 v2.50.25
> Bitdefender Professional Plus v8.0.138
> ...


Yes, I've read that both of those are very good.
Any thoughts on their appetite for system resources?

JF
Vancouver,WA


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Both are less hungry for resources than Norton by a long way.

NOD32 has 2 running processes, Bitdefender has about 4...all manageable.

During full scans, things can slow down a bit but thats to be expected....but there are so many cool features between them that these 2 progs are miles ahead of others.

Bitdefender comes with Firewall (not sure what this is like as i use Sygate but looks ok from the features), Anti-Spam, Anti-Virus, Registry Monitor, Popups that provide info on the latest spreading threats etc etc

NOD32 is a bit more complicated in its design and terminology but packs a hefty security punch


----------



## venera17 (Aug 13, 2007)

I really like Trend Micro products. Also, according to the latest issue (sept 2007) of Consumer Reports Magazine, the best antivirus software is Trend Micro Internet Security 2007. Here's the complete list from that article:

(1) Trend Micro ('PC-cillin') Internet Security 2007 (now referred to as "Trend Micro Internet Security 2007")

(2) Check Point ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite 7.0

(3) McAfee Total Protection 2007

(4) McAfee Internet Security Suite 2007

(5) Microsoft Live OneCare

(6) BitDefender Internet Security 10

(7) F-Secure Internet Security 2007

(8) Symantec Norton 360

(9) Symantec Norton Internet Security 2007


----------



## TheBruce1 (Oct 26, 2006)

> (1) Trend Micro ('PC-cillin') Internet Security 2007 (now referred to as "Trend Micro Internet Security 2007")
> 
> (2) Check Point ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite 7.0
> 
> ...


----------



## saintecho01 (Aug 1, 2007)

wow some peoples thoughts

nod32 is clearly the winning,i dont like norton tho it has stepped up the issue with slowing download system,avg is free for a reason,its no good.


----------



## natt (Jul 27, 2007)

I would say Mcafee Total Protection 2007 is the best.
But will decrease performance of pc if RAM & CPU speed are lower.


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

Okay, so I'm really glad that we're having this discussion, 'cause I just reformated my PC and need to get a good AV/anti-spam software. I've been using Norton for many years and, other than the system hogging (which can be managed with a little imagination), it's performed admirably, plus their online support is really good. Even when NAV can't eliminate a threat, there's usually a perfectly functional removal tool available on their website. :smile:
Currently, on my iBook, I don't use any protection 'cause the mac is just better, security-wise; and 'cause I don't engage in 'risky' behavior. The PC, on the other hand, is much more disaster-prone. With Norton SystemWorks and Norton Internet Security (Anti spyware), the program integration is nearly flawless, leaving me with just one icon in the 'activity' bar (next to the clock) and 2 shortcuts in the quickstart. This is in contrast to running several different programs (AV software, anti-spyware, firewall, e-mail/spam protection) that Norton does all together. :tongue:
I am aware, however, that Norton is the one we all love to hate, but how many of you are still using it and find it useful? 
I am waiting to install the AV software and the firewall for now, to see where this thread goes. I would like to see more justification for anyone's recommendation. Tell us what YOU use and WHY. :4-dontkno
Happy computing! :wave:
-Andy


----------



## TheBruce1 (Oct 26, 2006)

I had Norton on my system for 2 days and that was enough,i have tried Mcafee,Avast,Norman,Avira,Avast,NOD32,Panda and Kaspersky,Kaspersky is what i use now.

It updates every 45min(which is what i set it too)seven days a week,unlike some vendors who think that those from the darkside take the weekend off,it also runs extremely light on my system using just two processes.

In the end it really comes down to what your looking for and does it play well on your system.

Each product has good and bad,best if you try the trial version of each product,if one impress you then you could buy it,unless its a free av like AVG free.

Hope that helps.


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

That's pretty much what I was thinking also.
I will look at Kapersky, but unless anyone has a really compelling reason why I shouldn't just stick with Norton, let me know. Like I said, I've never had probs with Norton.
-Andy


----------



## parker90 (Sep 28, 2007)

i suggest
symantec antivirus corporate 
one of the best antivirus from my opinion 
can use it on your server to scan every computer 
low memory usage 

but
i use nod23 on my laptop and had no problems


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

I've been using the Kaspersky demo for nearly a month and I am going to purchase it. It is one of the most non-intrusive security systems I've seen. And, despite earlier claims, it is in fact quite light on system resources.
Thanks for the input, everyone!
-Andy


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

> (1) Trend Micro ('PC-cillin') Internet Security 2007 (now referred to as "Trend Micro Internet Security 2007")
> 
> (2) Check Point ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite 7.0
> 
> ...


*My order of these:*

1) Symantec Norton Internet Security 2008

2) Check Point ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite 7.0

3) Kaspersky Internet Security Suite 7.0

4) F-Secure Internet Security 2008

5) BitDefender Internet Security 10

6) Symantec Norton 360

7) Panda Internet Security 2008

8) McAfee Internet Security Suite 2008

9) McAfee Total Protection 

10) Microsoft Windows Live OneCare v2.0


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I have vista and currenlty use AVAST and no problems with it. Does anyone know of a good Firewall compatible with Vista? I'm currently using zonealarm but it interferes with internet connection sometimes and I can't get it to load automatically at startup.


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

this debate vwill never stop ... however the antivirus should be good enough to tackle modern viruses ... kaspersky internet security does this nicely...


----------



## mojo_jojo (Dec 18, 2007)

AVG works fine for me... I didn't get to change any other anti-virus since i used it...


----------



## zevy (Dec 7, 2007)

The most important thing to remeber is having an AV, any AV, is better than not having one.
When my computer was infected it took multiple scans from a few different scanners to find ALL the malware. the bottom line is, if you practice safe surfing you're more than likely to be okay.


----------



## deyamag (Dec 27, 2007)

I think Bit defender is the frist one.


----------



## cliffhucker (Feb 9, 2006)

I use AVG w/ comodo 3. 

It has decent detection rates and is great on resources.

NOD 32 is even better on resources but not free.


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

Kaspersky and NOD32 are the best.


----------



## charliebrown582 (Jan 11, 2008)

Windows Live Onecare is the perfect Antivirus program.


----------



## charliebrown582 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kaspersky is great as well! DD


----------



## VicoChoi (Jan 9, 2008)

Norton looks pro but it isn't.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Webroot Spysweeper with Antivirus? Seems like a reasonable package except lacks a firewall component.

Also, I wonder if Norton Int Sec 2008 is really lighter on resources than 2007. I have 2007 running on my XP desktop and it is like a virus in that it takes MINUTES for the computer to fully start up. And it usually takes special tools from Norton website to remove all traces of old versions of Norton. My sub just expired so I need to deal with it. I may just go with AVG and the Windows firewall for now.... I will need to see many credible reports that Norton has lightened up before I even entertain the notion to try it again.


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

I've been using Kaspersky now for a few months, and I'm very happy with the anti-virus part of it, but still not so sure about the firewall. For some reason, it continually tries to block printer traffic, so I have to disable the firewall every time I print. Other than that, it's great! Norton sucks. I couldn't wait to ditch that awful program (it took a complete reformat to do it)!
-Andy


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

Tell me, then:
Is the windows firewall acceptable, if completely updated?
-Andy


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

the windows firewall is close to worthless.

download comodo or zonealarm and leave the windows firewall off.


----------



## theredpill99 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've been using Norton anti-virus since 2003 and never had much of a problem with it. I've been pretty satisifed and never had an intruder (that I was aware of). It's firewall is pretty good if you ask me because I've had several times where it says "Internet worm has tried to intrude" or something like that and it stops them by blocking their IP address. I've seen that happen several times so it tells me that it's working. As for the anti-virus, well, I don't know cuz I don't involve myself with too many risky things. I'm using Norton 2006 right now. Not the internet suite, just anti-virus.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Windows Firewall is better than nothing. At bare minimum, there simply is no excuse not to run it if you don't run anything else. Something is better than nothing.

For _home users_, Norton has been rather clunky and burdensome to run until recently (2008 seems to be actually decent). For _business users_, Norton Antivirus Corporate Edition has been solid gold throughout the years.

Personally for home use, I prefer ESET's NOD32 Antivirus and Kaspersky Lab's Kaspersky Antivirus. NOD32 is a very powerful yet incredibly lightweight and low footprint AV. Kaspersky has been, and still is, the classic (read: stereotypical) "solid russian juggernaut" that ham-fists malware to oblivion. After those two, I would pick Norton Antivirus - _the 2008 version_. For business use, I am more inclined to pick Norton Antivirus Corporate Edition as they have been a firm contender in business AV for many many years.

For all those "Norton Naysayers", please note I direct my affection towards Norton's *Corporate Edition* for businesses. The differences been Norton for home use and business use is night and day.


----------



## catmando (Aug 26, 2007)

Bit defender is good


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Suitcasehero said:


> Any Ideas???
> Please post your opinion and thankyou


This is like asking.. What is the best cure if I get infected with Hepatitis B.

The best cure is not get infected in the first place.

1. Do not visit or download stuff from unknown, dodgy, warez, piracy, cracks etc websites.

2. Only install programs from reputable and well known companies.

3. Get educated on PC security so you learn how to avoid getting infected in the first place.

I have been using PC's for over 20 years and I have never had a virus. Why? Because of the 3 points mentioned above.

I don't even run an Antivirus program because I do not need to. This saves on resources and my system runs smooth.

I only run COMODO, which helps me monitor any changes made. Besides, I never install any virus anyway because of the 3 points mentioned above.

And if you ever feel you need to check for virus, then you can simply visit a website that runs an on-line virus check for you. This saves you having to run an AV all the time on your PC taking up resources and slowing down your PC.

If you follow what I do, you will even be protected against new virus' that AV's like NOD32, Avast, Norton etc do not even pick up yet.


----------



## theredpill99 (Jun 19, 2007)

Cellus said:


> Windows Firewall is better than nothing. At bare minimum, there simply is no excuse not to run it if you don't run anything else. Something is better than nothing.
> 
> For _home users_, Norton has been rather clunky and burdensome to run until recently (2008 seems to be actually decent). For _business users_, Norton Antivirus Corporate Edition has been solid gold throughout the years.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about Norton 360 ? Is that good? I'm still using Norton 2006 anti-virus....not the Security suite but I'm always looking for something faster or better. For now, I just renewed by subscription since why fix it if it's not broken. In 5 years of using the combination that I'm using, I've only had my PC broken into once and that was in 2003. I use a combination of Norton Antivirus and McAfee Internet security suite and it's never done me wrong. WEll, I did have a trojan once but I actually went into my mcafee firewall and it actually said "sub 7 trojan" in there so even though it didn't alert me identified it so I knew to do something about it.


----------



## pieterp (Feb 14, 2008)

Eset NO32 rocks


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

pieterp said:


> Eset NO32 rocks


I have never needed NOD32 or any other AV. See my post above for the reason why.


----------



## Azure Delusion (Oct 11, 2006)

I did what TruthSeeker does, but now I am concerned. My laptop I use for school is unprotected, but I play the game of not downloading on it, or clicking pop-ups, I don't even view sites with pop-ups on it. My desktop on the other hand, I used this method, but my little brother uses it more than I do. I installed anti-viruses on it because he downloads stuff all the time. I didn't check up on my desktop for a while, and he had changed almost everything on it. Even the icons and windows start button aren't the same. He themed it off of World of Warcraft, and keeps installing stuff when I tell him not to such as Warcraft III bots and such. He would uninstall my anti-virus and firewall and now, that computer in a matter of 2 weeks is completely trashed. I ran Nod32 and it would find between 28-32 infections each scan but not really do anything with them, and then even it corrupted, not running and everything. My friend recommended ClamWin and it found an additional 20 malware, trojans, and viruses aswell as 6 more in the memory. Then it that program crashed, and I had to resort to my schools free corporate edition (06 was last update on its version) NAV. I installed it but alas, the scanner wouldn't even start. It would begin and then instantly say completed. 

I guess my little rant is that I want to protect my laptop now and Nod32 wasn't much help on the desktop as it would find files, but not quarantine or anything on that computer, granted that I had downloaded it when I found out about my desktop being infected for about 3 days.

Should I try Nod32 again, or go to Kapersky? Also, ad-aware would be needed on the desktop to get the mal-ware off correct?


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Suitcasehero said:


> Any Ideas???
> Please post your opinion and thankyou


The best option is to not run MS Windows at all for sensitive tasks.

I dual boot MS Vista and Ubuntu Linux.

I always load Linux if I need to do netbanking, and sensitive stuff.

I would never trust MS Windows with that.

So the best AV is to use Linux and not MS Windows


----------



## shameem (Mar 4, 2008)

hi guys.. 

Norton is gone bad.. do you know why ?

Norton slows down the computer. Do you know why ?
it scans the computer as soon as the computer is switched ON. That too.. before you enter the User name.. 

Norton will not find Virus. Do you know why ??

Norton will delete the Virus as soon as it is downloaded to the computer. Do you know HOW ?
Because, it has the feature called AUTO PROTECT. It will not prompt to remove the Virus. It willblock the Virus. It will automatically report the suspicious activies done in your computer to the Norton. So, the full system scan will not find the Virus. 

Many of the ppl says that the Ad aware, Avast is detecting the virus. but Norton is not ??

Do you know why ??

While AVG, Avast is downloaded, it will download the (dead)virus to the computer. then it will scan and find it out.. 
This is nothing but a small Eye wash.. used by the AVG to increase the sales.. 

Do you know?

who is creating the Virus ??

obviously it is done by all the AntiVirus companies. that includes Symantec. 

They will create a Virus and then they will find the cure.. in order to test their product...

Go for a trial ware Norton and check it out.. it is good if you are lay man user..


----------

